# Why are my gains crap?



## Modulate (Jul 30, 2010)

Have been lifting consistently and eating every 3 hours, every day for 2 weeks, and having just weighed myself before eating it seems that I have only added 0.2lb to my body.

Here is my plan which I strictly stick to every day: http://adam.atomicphp.com/trainingdiet.htm

What should I be changing?

EDIT: I know I shouldn't be looking for massive gains so soon, but surely 0.2lb a week is a bit slow considering some people put on 0.5lb a week.

My stats are:

*My stats are:*

18 years old

152lb

5.75ft

*Oh.. and my 4 day split is:*

*Monday (Upper body)*

Bench Press (keep back flat to bench) (Chest)

Bent-over Row (Back)

Seated Military Press (Shoulders)

Barbell Shrug (Traps)

Close-grip Bench Press (Triceps)

Barbell Curl (Biceps)

*Tuesday (Lower body and Core)*

Squats (Quads)

Stiff-leg Deadlift (Hamstrings)

Dumbbell Lunge (Quads)

Standing Calf Raise (Calfs)

Seated Calf Raise (Calfs)

Weighted incline sit-ups (Abdominals)

Barbell Good Morning (Lower back)

*Wednesday (Recovery day)*

*
Thursday (Upper body)*

Incline Bench Press (Pecs)

Pull-up (Back)

Dumbbell Side Lateral (Shoulders)

Dumbbell Shrug (Traps)

Skull Crusher (Triceps)

Dumbbell Curl (Biceps)

*Friday (Lower body)*

Dead Lift (Total body)

Barbell Hack Squat (Quads)

Lying Leg Curl (Hamstrings)

Seated Calf Raise (Calfs)

Standing Calf Raise (Calfs)

Lying Leg Raise (Lower Abdominals)

Dumbbell Side Bend (Obliques)

*Saturday (30 minute cardio)*

*
Sunday (Recovery)*


----------



## ashie1986 (Feb 14, 2010)

3000 cals mite not be enough for you mate

post your stats

you need it working out for you mate on how many cals you need a day


----------



## RyanClarke (May 7, 2009)

One answer - its been only a fortnight lmao.


----------



## Modulate (Jul 30, 2010)

My stats are:

18 years old

152lb

5.75ft


----------



## 1adf1 (Jun 15, 2010)

ya i found the same sort of thing...

what i done was if in 2 weeks i never added any weight on i added 500kcal a day to my meals...

and i aimed to add no more than 4lb in 2 weeks or two much of the gain would of been fat...

if i added more than 4lb in the 2 weeks i would take of 250kcal for the daily amount...

just a rule of thumb...

also i noticed that after 4-6weeks of being on around 3500kcal a day i stopped gaining so added anther 500kcal to my daily target and that kicked things off again...

i added 1 and a half stone in 10 weeks with only a slight bf % increase...

i was 11 stone and 6.2ft

now 12 and a half stone


----------



## ashie1986 (Feb 14, 2010)

from the calculator i used it says

you need 2610 Calories/day to maintain your weight if your moderatly active

and

you need 2905 Calories/day to maintain your weight if your very active

so depending on what your exercise is like,

i would add another 400 mate to make it up to 3,300 and see how you get on

and like the abopve poster says messa bout with it mate

if you feel you need more have more if you feel you need less take less

your body should tell you


----------



## Modulate (Jul 30, 2010)

ashie1986 said:


> from the calculator i used it says
> 
> you need 2610 Calories/day to maintain your weight if your moderatly active
> 
> ...


I'll give it a go - thanks. + rep


----------



## Metalman (Oct 2, 2009)

Modulate said:


> *Oh.. and my 4 day split is:*
> 
> *Monday (Upper body)*
> 
> ...


thats like chest back shoulders traps triceps and biceps

maybe do it so its like

Bicep and tricep

Chest and back

Delts and traps

Legs and core work

it's all about finding the right routine for yourself


----------



## ashie1986 (Feb 14, 2010)

RyanClarke said:


> One answer - its been only a fortnight lmao.


ok i didnt see this lol

i thought he had been training a while

i would stick to what your doing a little longer mate but add a couple hundred calls because you need the extra anyway mate


----------



## 1adf1 (Jun 15, 2010)

also try to get you kcals from decent foods (No junk food) looks like your doing that part tho...

i got alot of myn from shakes as i never had the time to cook...

2 scoops ground scotish oats

1 scoop whey protein

1tbs olive oil

350ml semi-skimed milk

also if you like use a nesquick milk flavouring to make it taste better...

about 500kcal and i had 2-3 a day when i was working...


----------



## Modulate (Jul 30, 2010)

What sort of p/f/c ratio should I be aiming towards?


----------



## DarkTranquility (Jul 30, 2010)

Stop training every day.


----------



## Jack92 (Aug 23, 2010)

Metalman said:


> thats like chest back shoulders traps triceps and biceps
> 
> maybe do it so its like
> 
> ...


i agreeu should spend more time on each muscle group for max gains


----------



## ian-m (May 9, 2010)

get some genetic sd caps lol those will sort you right out


----------



## Joshua (Aug 21, 2008)

ian-m said:


> get some genetic sd caps lol those will sort you right out


Livers are overrated organs anyhow  That is what dialysis machines are for. :whistling:

J


----------

